# Ensemble Quintitus, Saturday 11th March 2017, 7.30pm, Paris



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

The wind quintet Ensemble Quintitus will premiere Nigel Keay's composition, _Souffle __c__oupé_, written in the wake of the November 13 terror attacks, during a special chamber music concert at Columbia Global Centers | Paris on March 11, 2017 at 19:30. 



Organized in partnership with the University of Kent Paris School of Arts and Culture, the concert will also include works by Zemlinsky, Onslow, Dvorak and Saint-Saens, as well as a reading by New Zealand poet Dunstan Ward of his poem, "A Minute at Noon" also written in response to the attacks. 




A question-and-answer session with Keay, Ward, and members of Ensemble Quintitus will follow. 




The event is free and open to the public. Please register by email at [email protected].


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wrong , sorry mods


----------

